# duo-phase trim pots....



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

How are these supposed to work? Theres nothing in the build doc...


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 11, 2019)

From what I recall they adjust the brightness and amount of pulse of the LEDs. They increase/decrease depth and intensity.


----------



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> From what I recall they adjust the brightness and amount of pulse of the LEDs. They increase/decrease depth and intensity.


hmmmm, I guess Ill mess with them.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 11, 2019)

the theory is you don't want the LED spending time completely on or completely off.  so you set the trim pots so the lamp is always getting brighter or dimming since those are the changes that affect the sound.


----------



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

wow, I get a HUGE drop in volume when the effect is on...


----------



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

I used these: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/re...-cell-resistor-ldr-650nm-radial-ke-10720.html
*PHOTO CONDUCTIVE CELL RESISTOR LDR 650NM RADIAL KE-10720*
I now see there are several for sale here, I hope these are acceptable!


----------



## Robert (Jun 11, 2019)

The ones from Tayda are perfectly fine, I've used them in a few of these builds.

Is there a volume drop regardless of which side you have activated?


----------



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, whenever either side is active


----------



## Robert (Jun 12, 2019)

Check your component values.    Make sure R29A and R29B are 560 ohm, not 560K, etc....


----------



## damonp (Jun 12, 2019)

Robert said:


> Check your component values.    Make sure R29A and R29B are 560 ohm, not 560K, etc....


No problem there...
I do notice that power to IC6A&B is only 8.3V/-7.4 while on all other 072s it is 9V/-7.4V
also, I mounted my LDRs Lower than most people I see build pics from... Could that be a problem?


----------

